
Hacker creates organization to unmask child predators – Aug. 14, 2017 - rbanffy
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/14/technology/business/innocent-lives-foundation-hackers-child-predators/index.html?utm_content=buffer37fbf&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Mtinie
General question about this and other types of online activism that dance a
fine line between "legal research" and "convenient access to something that is
illegal" \-- are all of these investigations sanctioned and signed off by a
LEO?

My limited understanding of the legal codes in the United States suggests that
it is very difficult, without formal approval, to research a subject area like
adolescent erotica without being exposed to the same images that would
constitute possession. Is that what is happening here? In the article I see
the mention of LEO working with the Foundation, but what isn't clear was if
that is the only way they get involved, or if they get involved and then LEOs
seek them out for assistance.

The last thing that I'd want to see happen is for a set of good intentioned
individual to get wrapped up in a covert LEO activity and then lumped into the
same pool as the people they are trying to bring to justice.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Like the Wannacry researcher?

~~~
Mtinie
On the surface, yes, if the facts are in his favor and his connection to the
malware Trojan are purely "researching the wrong thing at the wrong time."

